# Kochi IPL team comes up with a true WTF name



## ajaybc (Feb 16, 2011)

Today Kochi IPL team came up with the most ridiculous name ever given to a sports team.

INDI COMMANDOS

And like that was not enough they later changed the name within 2 hours two an EPIC

INDI COMMANDOS KERALA 

And even that was not enough for them and they went ahead and created a Cartoon Network Logo

*www.kochivibe.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/indi-commandos-kochi-ipl-team-name-logo.jpg

I think Vivek Venugopal(CEO of the Team) , Shashi Tharoor and Sunanda Pushkar were smoking pot when they decided the team and this fuking logo.

Real disgrace to Kochiites like myself.

Now will have to cheer UP UP PINDI COMMANDOS 

More Here


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2011)

seriously wtf?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 16, 2011)

Not cool man, not cool at all. That must be prettty bad pot if you ask me.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 16, 2011)

mallus have this strange feeling that Kerala is a country and India is it's borderline  

totally sick name that might result in mass suicides of our Jawans!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 17, 2011)

That logo looks familiar...


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2011)

Rin supreme??


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 17, 2011)

^Mortein Mosquito Coil

May be they thought like this Kochi is famous for it's mosquitoes.Indi Commandos Kerala will provide relief to Kochi just like Mortein Mosquito coil does.

If that is true then that was some serious sh1t they were smoking


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am also from Kochi but who gives a **** ?


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 17, 2011)

Indi Commandos
Lungi Ninjas

which name do you like better?

p.s.
i thought that "Kolkata Knight Riders" is the most WTF name in IPL
Now "Pindi Commies" have just proved me wrong


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 17, 2011)

this is hilarious...my sympathy goes with my mallu friends.

But if they play really well, it will dwarf out. So we can take it easy


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 17, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> this is hilarious...my sympathy goes with my mallu friends.
> 
> But if they play really well, it will dwarf out. So we can take it easy



no it won't
the name will scar the minds of the players

Just imagine the chagrin of a player playing for "Indi Commandoes" 
Sourav Ganguly is lucky he wasn't picked by Kochi
the name would have added salt to his injuries after the snub



> If that is true then that was some serious sh1t they were smoking


maybe they were smoking Mortein Mosquito Coil, cause the pot just ran out? joking

on a serious note 
i think you Kerala guys should organise an agitation against the Team Owners
and pressurize them to either change the name or drop the word "Kerala"
To be frank i feel the name is quite Demotivational in itself


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 17, 2011)

^ There is actually a lot of facebook activism going on against the name.Please check the comments on the official facebook page of Indi Commandos Kerala


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 17, 2011)

Damn!!!
i wanted to add a scathing remark to their Facebook page
but i gotta "Like" it to do so, which i don't
is there a way of adding my comment without actually "Like"-ing the page??

these money suckers are even planning to move out of Kerala to Gujarat !!!
What the......  is wrong with these guys?
coil smoke addled with their minuscule brains?

Kerala Guys
its no use petitioning to change their name to a more respectable one
Force them to remove the word Kerala

I feel furious


----------



## asingh (Feb 17, 2011)

ajaybc said:


> I think Vivek Venugopal(CEO of the Team) , Shashi Tharoor and Sunanda Pushkar were smoking pot when they decided the team and this fuking logo.



He he. Really a funny name for a team -- any team in fact. Sounds like some kindergarten picnic event group slogan/logo. 

Will that orange background be part of the device and logo..?


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 17, 2011)

looking at the name of the team, I just can stop laughing imagining their uniform on the field... 
I am really getting curious to see that...


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 17, 2011)

^ Orange is the team's Jersey colour


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2011)

lol..........


----------



## Baker (Feb 17, 2011)

such a non sense name.... really WTF


----------



## vinayan (Feb 17, 2011)

we keralites are now bowled out even before a delivery is bowled in IPL..I don't want to see Kerala mentioned in that name..such an arrogant logo..it was expected though..such a wasteful of owners doing all kinds of silly bidding .. even a blind and deaf guy would pick Ganguly at base price..


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 18, 2011)

It doesn't matter anyway.They are trying to change the home ground from Kochi to Ahmedabad. Now all left to do is change the name from Indi Commandos Kerala to Indi Commandos Gujrat and save Kerala from this fu*king disgrace.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

now why are they moving to Ahmedabad?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 19, 2011)

not only ruining the name of kerala,that indi is also ridiculous.logo looks like some local biscuit packet companies logo.may be they are thinking of giving some publicity to their local biscuit companies.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2011)

what the faak is that

*aloo bhindi commandos* sounds better than that


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 19, 2011)

^^
or Lungi Ninjas


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2011)

eggjactly.......


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 19, 2011)

I have no idea why cricket clubs keeps such types names.... Can you remember some football team names with such peculiar words?  They generally keep clubs names relating to that city they based on. Like liverpool, manchester city/ united, real madrid etc.... Even indias football teams names are good ....


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 21, 2011)

ico said:


> now why are they moving to Ahmedabad?



Because the majority share holders are from Gujrat


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 21, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> I have no idea why cricket clubs keeps such types names.... Can you remember some football team names with such peculiar words?  They generally keep clubs names relating to that city they based on. Like liverpool, manchester city/ united, real madrid etc.... Even indias football teams names are good ....



the names of IPL teams were most likely copied from the American Football model
List of North American football nicknames - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> G-Men" – New York Giants, NFL; initial of team name, possibly a play on the term for a government (e.g. FBI) agent[17]
> "Goats" – Saint Louis Rams, NFL; when playing poorly[18]
> "Iggles" – Philadelphia Eagles, NFL; reference to how some Philadelphians pronounce "Eagles"
> "Jags" – Jacksonville Jaguars, NFL; abbreviation of team name
> "Gang Green" - New York Jets, NFL; used by supporters (reference to medical condition that is difficult to overcome)(Green Bay Packers), NFL; used by supporters since the mid 1970s; also the name of the unofficial team mascot who is given home field credentials.



albeit in a more over the top and tasteless way
KKR and Indi have the worst names in IPL


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 23, 2011)

^^^
thanks, but those type of names are really cr@p........


----------



## Don (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome name, team Kochi.


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 17, 2011)

They changed the name after a lot of protest to 'Kochi Tuskers' . Much better than Indi Commandos Kerala


----------



## vinayan (Mar 17, 2011)

i had voted for kochi tuskers..better name..actually they provided with very poor options like kochi heroes,kochi commandoes..tuskers at least look different and the logo looks cool..


----------



## Joker (Mar 17, 2011)

ajaybc said:


> They changed the name after a lot of protest to 'Kochi Tuskers' . Much better than Indi Commandos Kerala



thank god.


----------



## Goten (Mar 17, 2011)

INDI COMMANDOS KERALA.

Go barbies go.

Peace~~~!


----------



## sambansal (Mar 24, 2011)

*IPL 2011 New Format*

IPL 4, which is scheduled to begin from April 8, will see the inclusion of two new teams Kochi Tuskers Kerala and Sahara Pune Warriors. In the new IPL 4, the playing format will also be changed as stated by the IPL governing body.

THE INDIAN Premier League (IPL), 2011, will be contested between ten teams with two new teams added by the BCCI, i.e., Sahara Pune Warriors from Pune and Kochi Tuskers Kerala from Kochi.

IPL 2011 will be played form April 8 to May 28 2011 with the new format, which was announced by the IPL governing council.

The format is based on last year's domestic T20 Tournament in New Zealand. In new IPL format, there will be total of 74 matches in the IPL 4 Fixtures. Out of these 70 would be league matches.


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2011)

I guess they have come up with a new name: *Kochi Tuskers Kerala*


----------

